# Small Egg



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

My female pigeon layed a very small looking egg... is this anything I should worry about... I think it is because she layed too many eggs..


I attached a pic...











Any Ideas?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, I'm curious to hear what people have to say...it sure is adorable though.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have observed the same in some of my hens if I keep letting them have eggs. I think it is not a good thing. My older pair seems to do that. Next time I observed she only lay one egg instead of 2 eggs. I don't know whether because she keeps on laying eggs that her calcium is getting less and less so the eggs end up smaller. I am only speculating, however. I usually add more calcium when that happens.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had it happen once, and this is what I got....










One egg was TOO big and the other, TINY!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Roller hen (Chloe) that always lays eggs that are about 2/3 the size of the eggs laid by any other of my hens. Doesn't seem to be a problem, as her babies have grown up to be healthy birds that are strong fliers.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I had an older hen this year lay a really small egg and I hoped the next would be normal but there wasn't one. Next she laid a normal sized one that broke. She's had oyster shell and layer pellets. Maybe next time's the charm or maybe she's just going out of business.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

How old is your Hen? I have occasionally had very young not fully matured hens lay smaller than normal eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a first time hen lay a couple very tiny eggs. Together, they were about the length of a AAA battery. These little eggs remind me of the "fart eggs" that chickens occasionally lay. Very tiny, usually with no yolk in them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

So is this okay????


My hen is a 2010 Bird she has layed three sets of eggs... this is her fourth... I believe she is already one year old....

This is her first small egg.


----------

